# '66 GTO head light switch/ tail light problem



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

How do I remove the head light switch knob? Where is the magic button?
My tail lights, dash lights, dome light stopped working. Head light work fine.
Fuses are all good. Don't have 12 volts to tail light fuses. Could it be the light switch?


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

If the head light switch is the same as my 65 then here it is. The shaft and knob of the head light witch are removed together. Look under the dash at the switch and there should be a small " magic button". puch the magic button and pull the knob out. If you have trouble getting it to work then change the positions of the switch and try again. Then remove the jam nut and remove the switch from inside the dash. 

The switches are so cheep I would just replace the switch all together.


----------



## 42867Goat (Apr 5, 2011)

I replaced mine a few months ago, got one from year one for $30.

ride400 is right the rod comes out with the knob after you depress a switch on the inside. Be sure to unscrew the bezel as well.

Here we go, pulled out the old handy service manual, or "Bible" and found this good diagram.

I added the red arrow to point to the button. 










And.. if you put in a new switch be sure to only put the rod in _after_ you've reinstalled it. I made that mistake and ended up breaking the first switch from year one cause the release button didn't function properly.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

as always, factory manual is best place to start. Thx 428.


----------



## lenfunk (Jan 24, 2016)

*Magic Button for 65 headlight switch*

The forum was really helpful to me as we struggled for ages to remove the headlight switch unit from my 65 GTO. Attached is a photo for others. It is a fairly stiff, spring-loaded switch. Press the switch and pull the knob. You may need to wiggle the knob a bit.


----------

